# SuexecUserGroup Problem



## Lucian (11. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Zuvor erst einmal ein großes Lob für das Tut "Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]", hat mir sehr geholfen, jedoch hab ich das Problem das ich den Fehler :



```
Restarting web server: apache2Syntax error on line 15 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:
Invalid command 'SuexecUserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```
erhalte und ich nicht weiß was ich nun machen soll. In der Zeile 15 steht nix weiter ausser "SuexecUsergroup ispconfig ispconfig"

Kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen kann/soll damit apache2 starten tut? Sonst hab ich keine Verbindung zum Server, btw. zu ispconfig und webmail.


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Lucian (11. Sep. 2009)

Thema hat sich erledigt, Problem und Ursache gelöst

--Kann gelöscht werden--


----------



## ready-4-it.de (4. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Lucian,

kannst du uns bitte mitteilen, wie du das Problem gelöst hast?

Thx.


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

Du musst das suexec Modul für apache installieren und aktivieren. das steht alles im perfect server für ispconfig 3 manual.


----------



## ready-4-it.de (5. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich habe suexec bereits installiert, aktiviert und das Häckchen in ispconfig ISPConfig-2.2.33 im Backend gesetzt.


```
server1:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# l
insgesamt 184
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 18. Jan 2007  actions.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 31. Mär 2007  actions.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 14. Okt 21:05 alias.conf -> ../mods-available/alias.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 14. Okt 21:05 alias.load -> ../mods-available/alias.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 18. Jan 2007  alias.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 31. Mär 2007  alias.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 14. Okt 21:05 auth_basic.load -> ../mods-available/auth_basic.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 18. Jan 2007  auth_basic.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 31. Mär 2007  auth_basic.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 14. Okt 21:05 authn_file.load -> ../mods-available/authn_file.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 18. Jan 2007  authn_file.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 31. Mär 2007  authn_file.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   36 14. Okt 21:05 authz_default.load -> ../mods-available/authz_default.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   78 18. Jan 2007  authz_default.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   78 31. Mär 2007  authz_default.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   82 18. Jan 2007  authz_groupfile.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   82 31. Mär 2007  authz_groupfile.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 22. Okt 01:51 authz_host.load -> ../mods-available/authz_host.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 18. Jan 2007  authz_host.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 31. Mär 2007  authz_host.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 18. Jan 2007  authz_user.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 31. Mär 2007  authz_user.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 18. Jan 2007  autoindex.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 31. Mär 2007  autoindex.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28  3. Nov 08:00 cache.load -> ../mods-available/cache.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 18. Jan 2007  cgi.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 31. Mär 2007  cgi.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 14. Okt 21:05 dir.conf -> ../mods-available/dir.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  112 18. Jan 2007  dir.conf.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  112 31. Mär 2007  dir.conf.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 14. Okt 21:05 dir.load -> ../mods-available/dir.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 18. Jan 2007  dir.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 31. Mär 2007  dir.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 14. Okt 21:05 env.load -> ../mods-available/env.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 18. Jan 2007  env.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 31. Mär 2007  env.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30  4. Nov 08:55 fastcgi.conf -> ../mods-available/fastcgi.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30  4. Nov 08:55 fastcgi.load -> ../mods-available/fastcgi.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 18. Jan 2007  headers.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 31. Mär 2007  headers.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 14. Okt 21:07 include.load -> ../mods-available/include.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 18. Jan 2007  include.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 31. Mär 2007  include.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 14. Okt 21:05 mime.conf -> ../mods-available/mime.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 14. Okt 21:05 mime.load -> ../mods-available/mime.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 18. Jan 2007  mime.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 31. Mär 2007  mime.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   34 22. Okt 01:58 negotiation.conf -> ../mods-available/negotiation.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   34 22. Okt 01:58 negotiation.load -> ../mods-available/negotiation.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 18. Jan 2007  negotiation.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 31. Mär 2007  negotiation.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27  4. Nov 09:01 php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  131 22. Okt 01:11 php5.conf~
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27  4. Nov 09:01 php5.load -> ../mods-available/php5.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 14. Okt 21:27 proxy.conf -> ../mods-available/proxy.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  612 21. Okt 23:04 proxy.conf~
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   36 21. Okt 23:08 proxy_connect.load -> ../mods-available/proxy_connect.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 21. Okt 23:08 proxy_http.load -> ../mods-available/proxy_http.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 14. Okt 21:27 proxy.load -> ../mods-available/proxy.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 20. Okt 04:07 python.load -> ../mods-available/python.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 14. Okt 21:07 rewrite.load -> ../mods-available/rewrite.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 14. Okt 21:06 ruby.load -> ../mods-available/ruby.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 14. Okt 21:05 setenvif.conf -> ../mods-available/setenvif.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 14. Okt 21:05 setenvif.load -> ../mods-available/setenvif.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 18. Jan 2007  setenvif.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 31. Mär 2007  setenvif.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 14. Okt 21:07 ssl.conf -> ../mods-available/ssl.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1781 18. Jan 2007  ssl.conf.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1781 31. Mär 2007  ssl.conf.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 14. Okt 21:07 ssl.load -> ../mods-available/ssl.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 18. Jan 2007  ssl.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 31. Mär 2007  ssl.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 14. Okt 21:05 status.conf -> ../mods-available/status.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 14. Okt 21:05 status.load -> ../mods-available/status.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 18. Jan 2007  status.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 31. Mär 2007  status.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 21. Okt 23:09 substitute.load -> ../mods-available/substitute.load
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 22. Okt 01:07 suexec.load -> ../mods-available/suexec.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 18. Jan 2007  suexec.load.18-01-07_23-14-30
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 31. Mär 2007  suexec.load.31-03-07_03-44-19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 20. Okt 04:47 wsgi.conf -> ../mods-available/wsgi.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 20. Okt 04:47 wsgi.load -> ../mods-available/wsgi.load

server1:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# apache2 -l
Compiled in modules:
  core.c
  mod_log_config.c
  mod_logio.c
  prefork.c
  http_core.c
  mod_so.c

# apache2 -v
Server version: Apache/2.2.9 (Debian)
Server built:   Jul 14 2009 20:03:28
```
Trotzdem erhalte ich


```
server1:/etc/apache2# httpd -t -f vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_06-11-08_00-14-51
Syntax error on line 60 of vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_06-11-08_00-14-51:
Invalid command 'SuexecUserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```
Vielleicht ist das noch relevant... in
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php 
steht:

```
$go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'addtype';
```
Grüße
Philip


PS: Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Wie immer schätze ich deine Unterstützung sehr.


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2009)

Mache bitte folgendes:

Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_06-11-08_00-14-51

in

Vhosts_ispconfig.conf

umbennennen und dann nur:

httpd -t

aufrufen


----------



## ready-4-it.de (5. Nov. 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich musste tatsächlich diesen Umbenennungs-Umweg gehen und habe die fehlenden zwei Pakete nachinstalliert.


```
APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data APACHE_RUN_GROUP=www-data apache2 -t
```
In meinem Fall waren es

```
> a2enmod dav
> aptitude install libapache2-svn
```
VG


----------

